# Wood\Coal furnace choices to inclued water heat



## markcrain (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm looking to install a wood coal furnace to heat my shop and attached home. Shop is 30x48 with 12'ceilings and a concrete floor set up for water heat in the floor. I was considering a US Stove 1602R furnace and use it to heat the water for the floor and use the forced air to go into the home which will be 30x24 with 8' ceiling and no concrete floor. My concerns are:
1. Will it heat the water well enough?
2. is it a quality stove and worth the money?
3. What else is out there that I'm missing that may be WAY better?

Thanks y'all,
Mark

This is the stove link,
https://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=307&product_id=486


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We use a Vogelzang two-barrel stove. The upper barrel has 50' of copper-tubing in it that heats water for our radiant floor.

Our house is 60' by 40' with 14' ceiling here in Central Maine.

We are very happy with our stove.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a Monarch wood/coal burning cookstove that is already ported for a hot water coil. This is what I'm buying to install into my stove.
Woodstove Water-Heater Coil by Thermo-Bilt, stainless steel, for wood stove, corn stove, coal stove.

Someone else here at HST already installed one in his stove and says that it takes about 3-4 hours of burn time to heat the water to 140F+


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yukon has a wood, gas or oil, and coal burning furnace and it can be adapted with a hot water coil too.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Why would you want coal, filthy.. not even talking about pollution but just handling it.. dirty, oilly slime to it , I worked at an lime plant were they burned it. Everything covered in it yuck


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Wood yes! Cole NO! We have a custom wood stove, heats our water, his a heatilator, too. DH installed a radiator in our master bedroom, hot water thru it, heated by wood stove. DH designed the system, works great and to safe standards. We have a separate wood stove in our shop.


----------



## markcrain (Oct 21, 2010)

I like coal because it burns hotter and longer. Anthracite coal burns pretty clean and I actually like the smell....kinda sweet smelling. I just read some reviews on the US Stove #1500 and they were all bad so still looking.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Beach coal is burning right now --I have a custom woodstove takes wood, and coal. I am not good at posting photos. take a barrel (ok-on mine it is a cast iron pipe reclaimed from the demo of the local bridge well there is a the standard door but the other end is a steel rectangle box the top is where the chimmy is. Iside of the box is a tank which hold 5 gallon. On the side of the box is the intake and outake. The intake leads to a wall mounted box --with a open hole for filling and over fill the There is a gage on the side of the wall mounted box to keep and eye on the fluid. On the bottom of the wallmounted is where the intake is that leads to the wood stove (this is very important as a safety deal cause that is why it will not explode.) It got filled via the wall mounted box. 

the exist from the woodstove is lower pipe coming out the side and leads to the infloor coils and one goes to the tristar indirect water heater. The system has two pumps one for the floor and one for the hot water. Only one can work at a time. 

It works great. The water heater has a normal Presure temp safety I am (was) used to.

If you do not want to burn coal fine do not. Beach coal is NOT dusty or dirty. It is easy to get a new load washes ashore each day--no mining no scalped mt. This is my first year using it and I like it. It will really come in handy when the temp hits those minus 40's. I live were I live because I have the freedom to solve my own problems with solutions that work for me.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Depends on what is the least expensive and accessible option. We use wood since we have access to all we need. It is renewable while coal isn't. I am not familiar with beach coal...

Our wood stove water heating system includes two internal heat exchanges, two gauges to measure temp of ingoing and out going water, multiple pressure relief valves, and requires one pump. If we want to use our bedroom radiator, that requires using a second pump.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well now I can post pictures. I do need to get more current photos that show the rest of the hook ups for water and infloor the red pipes show what we had till it was all hooked up.


----------

